

Man on death row for 30 years exonerated, freed. - coltr
http://cir.ca/s/GNz

======
giarc
Here's a link to a story with more than 5 sentences.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2014/03/12...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2014/03/12/after-nearly-30-years-on-death-row-glenn-ford-is-exonerated-
and-free/)

~~~
DavidBradbury
Much better. Thank you.

